# GAFCON is finished



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dear Brothers and Sisters, thanks to all those who prayed for me and for the Global Anglican Future Conference (GAFCON) that was held last week in Jerusalem. It was an incredible experience to join with 1200 others who met to deal with the problem of liberalism in the Anglican Communion.

There were two amazing highlights. The *first *was meeting brothers and sisters in Christ from every nation, tribe, and tongue, who love Jesus and deplored liberal theology. I met Africans, who were ready to die for their faith as they returned to their countries dominated by militant Islam. Many pastors I met had lost friends and family. In the Sudan one church leader told me that there was basically no Christians over 35 years old because they had been murdered. Those who are left have to work on the land to survive poverty; they can't read, and don't have the time or resources to learn. Hence he has quite a task to work out how to disciple these brothers and sisters and prepare the church for the next generation.

The growth of the gospel in Africa is quite remarkable. I heard all sorts of stories about Anglican missions to Africa. For years there was little response to the gospel. But the turning point came when the Bible was translated into the various African languages. This also marked a turning point in reforming traditional African culture. Incredible.

The *second *highlight was visiting places where Jesus walked: the Western wall, Capernaum, the Sea of Galilee, Bethelehem and the like. This brought the gospels alive, in a way one cannot explain.

GAFCON, after much effort and deliberation, produced an excellent statement of commitment to confessional Anglicanism (adherence to the reformed 39 Articles of 1563--the great decade of reformed confessions). So now the hard work begins of taking this statement back to our own respective provinces to implement it.

I'm now having a couple of weeks holiday in Scotland with old friends. This place is the home of Presbyterianism! Looking out my window now I can see the church that George Gillespie pastored from 1638-42. Unfortunately, it's no longer a church, even though the building still stands.

Every blessing, Marty.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 2, 2008)

One other highlight, Sam Logan was at GAFCON on behalf of the World Reformed Fellowship. It was wonderful to meet him in the flesh.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you in or near Kirkcaldy then Marty?


JohnOwen007 said:


> Looking out my window now I can see the church that George Gillespie pastored from 1638-42. Unfortunately, it's no longer a church, even though the building still stands.
> 
> Every blessing, Marty.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 2, 2008)

Mr. Foord, we will be praying for these Christians, the people and the ministers in Africa, and for you and others who are fighting against liberalism in your churches -as well as envying you in Scotland. Thank you for telling us about these things.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2008)

I read the Jerusalem statement last night, & it sounds great.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 2, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Are you in or near Kirkcaldy then Marty?



Yes. I'm staying in East Wemyss, which is about a 7-8 minute drive from Kirkcaldy. I just wandered down to the church (St Mary's, Wemyss). It was here that Gillespie first ministered having been the first clergyman not to be ordained by a bishop. (Well done young man!). One part of St Mary's is someone's house, the other part is looking the worse for ware. Apparently the owners want to sell it (for about 75,000 quid)! Any rich Puritan fans want to buy it and fix it up?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 2, 2008)

Interesting. Gillespie's portrait hangs in the church in townsquare I think in Kirkcaldy which I think is now not a church per se but was several years ago when I was in contact with the session re the painting. I've lost touch and need to speak to email someone to be sure I can still use the artwork; if you happen to visit Kirkcaldy and plan to visit the church, see if you can find any contact info; I would me much obliged!


JohnOwen007 said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Are you in or near Kirkcaldy then Marty?
> ...


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 2, 2008)

Kevin said:


> I read the Jerusalem statement last night, & it sounds great.



Yes, absolutely. It is hard to believe how well it all came together in such a short period of time, with so many people discussing it, and praying about it.

We were hoping J. I. Packer was going to make it to GAFCON, but, alas, he didn't. He's now a very frail old man. But his pastor, David Short, who also had his license suspended with Packer, spoke at one of the plenary sessions. He was superb. During GAFCON, Packer back home said that the Archbishop of Canterbury should resign given his abandonment of historic Christianity!

I spoke to many pastors in the US and Canada who have been treated very unjustly by the liberal establishment. But I was greatly encouraged at how *little bitterness* there was amongst them. They were determined to put it behind them, and focus on ministering the gospel.

A wonderful moment was when a Kenyan bishop said to me over the lunch table, "We are very encouraged by people like you in the West who have stuck to the apostolic faith despite the large scale abandonment of historic Christianity due to modernity".

Of course the liberals are starting to put their spin on GAFCON already and the vilification has begun in earnest. But this is precisely what Jesus said would happen to those who love him.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 2, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I've lost touch and need to speak to email someone to be sure I can still use the artwork; if you happen to visit Kirkcaldy and plan to visit the church, see if you can find any contact info; I would me much obliged!



Yes I'd love to. I have every intention of visiting Kirkcaldy. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is a talk J. I. Packer gave last week on “Lessons to be learned from the Canadian church experience” in which he stated that the issues which prompted GAFCON are the most serious since the Reformation. He has a good analysis of theological liberalism.

Here is the Q & A session after the talk.

Enjoy. They're wonderful.


----------

